# Wilmington to Charlotte.



## vklb (May 12, 2010)

Hey, I am a 20 year old female 
planning on hitch hiking to charlotte form wilmington, alone....
which i really would rather not! for obvious reasons


anyone happen to be in the area heading in that direction?


----------



## foxtailV (May 12, 2010)

hey i was there 2 years ago the yard sucks spent weeks off and on trying to catch out finally hitched out , that yard goes to Hamlet and from there you can get to other yards.


----------

